# Arrowhead, aquatic plant can a goat eat it?



## craftbug1021 (Sep 15, 2012)

just put a new pond in for the ducks, they eat arrowhead but the goat is trying her best to eat it all first had to take it out. Cant find anywhere it says she cant eat it. Does any one know if its harmful. Says that ducks, beaver, turtles and muskrats eat it doesnt mention deer or any other grass animal has anyone had any experience with it?? I have pictures but dont know how to put it on here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 15, 2012)

It is fine (I think anyway if when you say arrowhead you mean "Sagittaria") ---actually some people even eat it.


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> It is fine (*I think anyway if when you say arrowhead you mean "Sagittaria"*) ---actually some people even eat it.


It's not indicated as harmful to livestock at all.  In fact it's listed as animal fodder for various species.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

